# Lift for M12V?



## rkruz3 (Oct 7, 2019)

I considered a Triton vs a lift for a Hitachie M12V. Ive had a Triton to evaluate and was dissapointed with the lift precision and other things so Im willing to spend the xtra $ for a lift for the M12v.

I found the Jessem Prestige at $380 new will fit. Are there others that will work with the M12V?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

None I’m aware of. I had to look that up to see how it would work since most lifts require a motor with no frame. That one has a separate base that attaches to the base of the plunge router and it moves both up and down that way. You would lower your plunge as far as it goes and then use the lift to adjust. 

The two problems I see with that are 
1.- It’s fairly expensive, as much as a new router and
2.- The added base reduces how much bit length you’ll have available. 

The two advantages I see are
1.- You won’t have to reach under the table to lock the height and
2.- It will adjust faster than you can adjust the M12V. 

It won’t adjust faster than I can adjust my M12V2 from above the table. There is no lift that adjusts faster than my setup. You have to decide if you are better off with that lift or another router. As far as reaching under to lock mine I leave my tables open so that that isn’t an issue. I also like having a removable plate because that makes bit changes easier which a lift won’t allow.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> None I’m aware of. I had to look that up to see how it would work since most lifts require a motor with no frame. That one has a separate base that attaches to the base of the plunge router and it moves both up and down that way. You would lower your plunge as far as it goes and then use the lift to adjust.
> 
> 2.- The added base reduces how much bit length you’ll have available.


so what is your router mounted to...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This company makes one that work well with Hitachi M12V I have one but these are not motor operated I bought mine when first come out years ago 
Router Raizer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> so what is your router mounted to...


A home made plate I made. With the setup the OP asked about there’s the table plate then the lift plate the router attaches to then the base plate on the router. 3 plates in all.


----------



## rkruz3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Semipro said:


> This company makes one that work well with Hitachi M12V I have one but these are not motor operated I bought mine when first come out years ago
> Router Raizer


I see. its about $100 for a kit of part to modify for table lift. How is the fine height adjust performed that is mentioned in the description?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A home made plate I made. With the setup the OP asked about there’s the table plate then the lift plate the router attaches to then the base plate on the router. 3 plates in all.


look to this lift's design..

.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

rkruz3 said:


> I see. its about $100 for a kit of part to modify for table lift. How is the fine height adjust performed that is mentioned in the description?


it is raised and lower with a crank above the table.
once you get it where you want the height you lock the router down.
i am total Satisfied with it


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That’s the one I was looking at. I’d guess you lose at least5/16” with that extra plate.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I use the Router Raizer too and have had it for many years. It works great and the company is a great company to deal with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why spend big dollars when you can make one like this for little cost. As shown it lifts a Makita router, similar to the Hitachi but now lifts a Triton TRA001.
In use lift higher than required then slowly release pressure on the pedal "till the height is correct. The springs are of course removed and the routers own weight lowers it.


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a Router Raizer that I installed years ago. $98 if I remember correctly. It requires a plunge router and it does take some time to install, but it works very well one rotation of the handle is 1/16" inch. Perhaps others will disagree but I can see no reason to spend more. I think it is one of my best purchases.


----------



## rkruz3 (Oct 7, 2019)

johnjory said:


> I have a Router Raizer that I installed years ago. $98 if I remember correctly. It requires a plunge router and it does take some time to install, but it works very well one rotation of the handle is 1/16" inch. Perhaps others will disagree but I can see no reason to spend more. I think it is one of my best purchases.


thanks. I got one. will install tommorrow and let you know!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

rkruz3 said:


> thanks. I got one. will install tommorrow and let you know!


Be sure to read through the *complete* directions. I didn't and made a mistake, it was something to do with the drilling of the plate where the rod goes through. I was able to correct it but even so I should have read everything even if I didn't think it applied to me.


----------



## rkruz3 (Oct 7, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Be sure to read through the *complete* directions. I didn't and made a mistake, it was something to do with the drilling of the plate where the rod goes through. I was able to correct it but even so I should have read everything even if I didn't think it applied to me.


I got it installed. It works great. There is no need for an expensive lift vs the Router Raizer. Very smooth and accurate raise and lowering of the router without any hysteresis. The kit (purchased from Amazon) had several parts shortages which the company quickly sent out to me. Done once the 2nd one which I plan to do will go much smoother. 

However it is not without some issues: 
One issue was interference. There is a thumb tightening knob and an adjustment knob on the opposite end of the table (for hand held use) both of which rubbed against the body of the router. I replaced the thumb tightening knob with a allen screw which was in the kit and just removed the adjustment knob since this is a permanent table install. Problem solved.

Another issue is the dust cover. the dust cover is a small 3/8" dia disc that sits loosely in the recess on top of the table. A very poor design for safety and operation. It can easily vibrate out interfering with the workpiece and worse getting into the router bit. Its there to keep dust from clogging the allen head. I have a great dust collector and had no issues with dust filling the allen. I even turned of the DC and I didnt see any issue with dust clogging the access. Even if it did fill with dust its a much better and safer approach to simply blow the dust out if it does happen to fill the allen.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree about the dust stopper. No matter what I do it does eventually fill if the cap isn't on. No big deal as you said just blow it out. I use a magnet to remove it when necessary. I don't remember if the instructions tell you to remove the plunge spring on the router. It should be done to make it easier to adjust.


----------

